# Which is more important Pads or Rotors



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok , I am planning my next brake job and wonder which I should spent the most money on , Pads or Rotors ?


----------



## Kazan (Feb 4, 2005)

gehr ,

I have new tires , so I thought I would upgrade my front brakes ( Scirocco 16V front brakes on a 82 Caddy ) with new rotors & pads . I want to know which you think think contributes more to stopping power ? I am leaning towards ceramic pads .


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Rotors generally don't affect stopping power, at least for street driving. Try a "performance street" pad with a higher friction compound than stock.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

gehr said:


> X2
> 
> I'd say to try Hawk HPS.


x2


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

IJM said:


> Rotors generally don't affect stopping power, at least for street driving. Try a "performance street" pad with a higher friction compound than stock.


Correct, you will have more bite


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

ATE rotors and Mintex Red Box pads work great on my Jetta. germanautoparts.com


----------



## lowNdope (Dec 20, 2010)

can anyone tell me about stop techs pads/rotors


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I do not know anything about Stoptech pad compounds; their direct fit rotors are good high quality (OEM or better) blanks that are slotted or drilled and non-friction areas are painted.

I am running the slotted rears on my Jetta. They are a bit expensive for a daily driver but work well with the AP Racing fronts.


----------



## lowNdope (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks thats good to know about the rotors achtuning seems to have a good deal for OEM sport rotors/pads/steel lines. Think I might give it a try.


----------

